# Prime Rib bones??



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Was the bone cooked or raw?

Flora is super sensitive to certain foods - a fatty bone will give her really bad diarrhea. I would make sure he is still eating, drinking and pooping (a lack of poop would indicate a blockage, perhaps), his color is good on his gums and tongue, and his stomach isn't distended or sensitive to touch. Hopefully it's just a case of too much of a good thing!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

One of my first memories as a vet 25 years ago... was a husky fed a prime rib bone that died in short order from pancreatitis. I remember, as a child, bringing the bones home from the steakhouses and how my begles missed getting sick, I will never know.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't feed bones that have been cooked. They can splinter and hurt the dog's mouth and entire digestive tract if ingested. It is likely that the bone gave GI upset.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

The bone was cooked, his stomach is not sore when I touch him and wow, I just read about the husky that died with pancreatitis and that is really scary! No more bones for sure!! Hopefully it is just a case of too much of a good thing. I will keep close watch on him today...he is just hanging out with his little brother under the deck now, it is quite warm here today, so he is usually pretty lazy when it is warm. I will call the vet if it continues. Thanks everyone! will keep you posted.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Runs may have been caused by excessive fat on the bone....or just not ever having prime rib before..... was there any sauce on it? Many sauces like A-1 have raisin paste in it which is a doggie no-no.....or onions. 
Raw bones are ok, my guys get the raw chicken wings which you will be hard pressesd to find the remains of in the backyard.

Raw. It's what canines have been doing for the last 20,000 years.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> One of my first memories as a vet 25 years ago... was a husky fed a prime rib bone that died in short order from pancreatitis. I remember, as a child, bringing the bones home from the steakhouses and how my begles missed getting sick, I will never know.


In the vast majority of cases, veterinarians never learn why dog developed pancreatitis. A diet too rich in fat can eventually cause the leaking pancreatic enzymes that lead to abdominal inflammation, but one prime rib bone will never cause acute pancreatic attack. It can be due a lifestyle of inactivity, or specific diseases that tend to elevate the lipid content of your dog’s blood or a genetic defect, but not a prime rib. Sorry, I don't buy that ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Get him to a vet. 
A cooked bone could have splintered and punctured the intestine.

NEVER EVER FEED COOKED BONES - ONLY RAW.


----------



## koidaddy (May 30, 2011)

I give my two raw PR bones with meat and have had no problems so far. When they start to chew the bone at the ends I toss them in the trash.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. Please don't wait... take him in. Cooked bones are very dangerous.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Since Discoverer seems intent on contradicting what I write(in this thread and other threads), let me quote from the Saunders Manual of Small Animal Practice. "Pancreatitis most frequently occurs in middle-aged or older dogs that are overweight. A recent history of dietary indiscretion or a high-fat meal is common." I think a prime rib bone qualifies....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hey, Discoverer, Sally's Mom is a vet. You're new, maybe you didn't know.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

"Discoverer" knows... I think that's the point.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the good information Sallys Mom!! Its definitely appreciated to have a vet who is so willing to help us here! 

Issues like this, that have to do with potentially life threatening conditions for our beloved dogs, can be very high stress. Plus its easy to misread tones when its written online. I'm sure Discoverer wasn't trying to upset you. Debate can be good and helpful! Try not to let it get you down!! And definitely don't stop helping us out!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> "Discoverer" knows... I think that's the point.


Sally's Mom- I didn't want to insult or offend you in any way. If you feel like that I apologize. Yes, I do disagree with some of your statement quoted from the vet books and do have the strong reasons to do so, but nothing personal. I am sure you are a great vet and appreciated the info you share with us.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi All..haven't been on here in a few days..busy, busy with the new GR puppy..however, pleased to inform you all that Sheamus is doing great! And big lessoned learned on Mommy's part!! Thanks again!


----------

